# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  زیست !!!!عزاییل من

## erfan7

سلام بچه ها...همش به خاطر این زیست تراز و درصد های کلاسی ام میاد پایین ....تو رو به خدا بگید چه کار کنم؟؟؟معلم امتحان آسون میگیره میزنم بین 30 تا 45 و امتحان سخت هم میگیره میزنم  30 تا 45...دیگه نمیدونم چی کارکنم؟؟روش زیست خوندنم هم اینه که اول کتاب رو میخونم بعدش نکات هر صفحه معلمم رو میخونم بعدش میرم درسنامه خیلی سبز رو میخونم بعدش هم تست میزنم ...توی خونه که تست زمان دار از خیلی سبز میزنم درصد هام همش بالای 80 هست اما سر جلسه...اگه منبع بهتری سراغ دارید برای زیست بگید البته دوستام همشون نشرالگو دارند.....راستی تانک تست دکتر آرامفر خوبه؟؟؟

----------


## Mohammadpor

تانک تست خیلی خوبه به خصوص سوالات ترکیبی خوبی داره اما تو کتابای جامع زیست به نظرم گاج کاملتره

----------


## erfan7

> تانک تست خیلی خوبه به خصوص سوالات ترکیبی خوبی داره اما تو کتابای جامع زیست به نظرم گاج کاملتره


فعلا برای سال سوم میگم

----------


## ali7893

برا تست سخت الگو بگیر

----------


## mahro0

به نظر من تانک خیلییی بهتر از گاج نقره ای تعداد تستاش کمتره برای زمانی مناسب که وقت نداریو می خوای ی مبحثو کلشو تست بزنی 
گاج تعداد تستاش زیاده به نظر من برای زمانی خوبه که تو می خوای همراه مبحث تست بزنین برین جلو  :Y (484): 
الگو هم که تستای جووون دار داره  :Yahoo (35): 
تستایی داره که وقتی به نکته هاش پی می بری کیف میکنین :Y (464):

----------


## koenigsegg

​عزراییل من فیزیک و ریاضی و ادبیات و انگلیسی و عربی و دینی و شیمی

----------


## eli94

> ​عزراییل من فیزیک و ریاضی و ادبیات و انگلیسی و عربی و دینی و شیمی



ببین درسیو از قلم ننداختی :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ببین درسیو از قلم ننداختی


زیستو نگفت دیگه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## koenigsegg

> ببین درسیو از قلم ننداختی


نع .............
میخوام این درصدارو تو کنکور بزنم
اد30
دین30
عر20
انگل20
ریاضی+-0
فیزیک10
شیمی40
زیست شناسی و ازمایشگاه...100 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :26:  :26:  :26:  :26:  :26:  :26:  :26:  :26:  :26:  :26:

----------


## M.AMIN.D

نمیدونم چرا با دیدن موضوع تاپیک یاد این کتاب استاد بهمن بیگی افتادم! :Yahoo (23):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

کتاب گاج میکرو طبقه بندی به علائم نگارشی کتابم رحم نکرده  :Yahoo (76):  اونو بگیر خوبه 

ببین دیگه وقتی داری میگی درصدی که میزنی خوبه، این استرس و جَو محیطه که خرابش میکنه... ربطی به منبع نداره همه یه چیزو میگن منتها یه سریا مثه خیلی سبز حاشیه و توضیحاتش زیاده یه سریا اصل مطلب رو گفتن 

به کتاب کامل مسلط شو، شده حتی تعداد یون های تو یه شکل رو بشماری هم بشمار...تجربه ثابت کرده میاد  :Yahoo (76):  آخرش واسه سال پیش و سوم کتابای متنوع بخر یا از همین آزمونای انلاین و یا pdf استفاده کن که جواب دارن تا به تسلط نسبی برسی و با همه تیپ سوالا آشنا بشی... آخرم برو سراغ کنکور که مربوط به سوالاتی هستن که درسش رو خوندی و با سوالات کنکور هم آشنا شو 


 :Yahoo (21):  ببین تو چقد خوش شانسی دارم نکات طلایی رو بهش میگم....  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## aliseydali

نکات تست هایی رو که میز نی رو تو یه دفتر بنویس اول این که عزیز من کدوم ادم عاقلی تست های اموزشی رو زمان دار میزنه . شما نباید زمان دار بزنی بلکه باید با دقت و موشکافانه هر گزینه و علت درستی یا نادرسته اونو تو پاسخ نامه بخونی و اگر بلدش نبودی بنویسی بعدش هم قبل از هر ازمون و امتحان نکات رو 2 تا چند بار مرور کن موفق باشی

----------


## aliseydali

اما این رو هم توجه کن اگه خیلی سبزت ویرایش جدیده و اونیه که تستاش باز نویسی شدن دیگه نیازی به الگو نداری .
الکی هم سعی نکن فقط منبعتو عوض کنی.

دفتر نکات هم یادت نره 

علی یارت

----------


## aliseydali

اما این رو هم توجه کن اگه خیلی سبزت ویرایش جدیده و اونیه که تستاش باز نویسی شدن دیگه نیازی به الگو نداری .
الکی هم سعی نکن فقط منبعتو عوض کنی.

دفتر نکات هم یادت نره 

علی یارت

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام بچه ها...همش به خاطر این زیست تراز و درصد های کلاسی ام میاد پایین ....تو رو به خدا بگید چه کار کنم؟؟؟معلم امتحان آسون میگیره میزنم بین 30 تا 45 و امتحان سخت هم میگیره میزنم  30 تا 45...دیگه نمیدونم چی کارکنم؟؟روش زیست خوندنم هم اینه که اول کتاب رو میخونم بعدش نکات هر صفحه معلمم رو میخونم بعدش میرم درسنامه خیلی سبز رو میخونم بعدش هم تست میزنم ...توی خونه که تست زمان دار از خیلی سبز میزنم درصد هام همش بالای 80 هست اما سر جلسه...اگه منبع بهتری سراغ دارید برای زیست بگید البته دوستام همشون نشرالگو دارند.....راستی تانک تست دکتر آرامفر خوبه؟؟؟


سلام
تستای کتاب درسی زیر ذره بین خیلی سبز سطح بسیار پایینی دارن خصوصا تو کتاب دوم و پیش...سوم که ویرایش شد و الآن کتاب توپی شده
برای تست هم بنظرم کتاب الگو فعلا بهترین گزینش برا همه پایه ها...
البته خودمم یه تستایی آماده کردم تو تابستون خواسین بگین تا اطلاعاتشو بهتون بدم تو زیستش کمک خوبی بهتون میتونه بکنه
همایش عمارلو هم حتما داشته باشیدش همراه با کتاب درسی بخونیدش

----------


## n1ma

> سلام
> تستای کتاب درسی زیر ذره بین خیلی سبز سطح بسیار پایینی دارن خصوصا تو کتاب دوم و پیش...سوم که ویرایش شد و الآن کتاب توپی شده
> برای تست هم بنظرم کتاب الگو فعلا بهترین گزینش برا همه پایه ها...
> البته خودمم یه تستایی آماده کردم تو تابستون خواسین بگین تا اطلاعاتشو بهتون بدم تو زیستش کمک خوبی بهتون میتونه بکنه
> همایش عمارلو هم حتما داشته باشیدش همراه با کتاب درسی بخونیدش


سلام
همايشي رو كه توي انجمن براي دانلود گذاشتن به نظرتون خوبه؟؟
يعني چاپ  قديم نيستش

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام
> همايشي رو كه توي انجمن براي دانلود گذاشتن به نظرتون خوبه؟؟
> يعني چاپ  قديم نيستش


کتاب رو بخرید بهتره
کتاب کم حجمیه خیلی گرون نیس

----------


## Taha19

سلام دوستان زیست گاج نقره ای جامع چطوره ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Taha19

دوستان الگو واسه زیست :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  جمع بندی نداره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Black

> دوستان الگو واسه زیست جمع بندی نداره ؟؟؟؟


نه

----------


## erfan7

به خدا فقط چند نفر جواب سوال اصلی ام رو دادید.....من بقیه درسام خوبه به جز عزراتیل ....مثلا همین ادبیات تست قرابت رو که میخونم گزینه ی درست داره داد میزنه منم....ریاضی ام خوب نبود که به لطف مهروماه جامع تجربی خوب شده...فیزیک هم به لطف مرآت و مبتکران شهریاری...فقط مونده همین زیست.....جون من یه راهنمایی توپ کنید به من....

----------

